# Rigid Spindle/Belt Sander Issues.



## gideond (Feb 23, 2012)

I received a Rigid Oscillating spindle/belt sander for Xmas. I just recently started really using it when I started building a guitar amp speaker cab. I'm running into a few issues that bother me.

1) It stalls frequently when I turn it on. The belt jumps and the lights flicker in the room. It's trying to turn but not working well. i can turn it on and off a few times and it will finally start up and run fine. No adjustments are made to make this happen either. I've checked everything I can think of. All parts are seated correctly. Tension seems fine and tracking is good. This happens mainly with the belt.

2) My sleeves walk up off of the spindles pretty easily. I have to really crank the screw down to expand the rubber enough to hold them. These are the stock sleeves than come with it.

3) I've started noticing a clunking sound when the belt oscillates to the bottom of it's path. Not really loud yet but I'm afraid it will get worse. I keep it cleaned out during and after each use. Even when completely dusted out, the clunking persists.

Any idea how to remedy any of these issues or should I exchange it while I can? I'm most worried about the first issue. The sleeves can be tinkered with. The clunking is worrisome as well.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't own one, but if I was worried any tool was not working properly, I would exchange it while I could. Saves the hassle of having to get it repaired, even if under warranty you would still have to take it or mail it to the service center and wait for it to come back. Unless it was something I was doing wrong, then I would try and correct it, but sounds like problems 1&3 are machine related. But I would also wait until more seasoned folks here speak up on what it could be.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

+1, exchange it while you can. You have 90 days from date of purchase to bring any Ridgid tool back to HD, no questions asked. It's their policy, don't be afraid to use it.


----------



## MetalMasher (Feb 23, 2012)

Something is jamming it up initially. Once it starts moving it has the momentum to push through the resistance.


----------



## gideond (Feb 23, 2012)

MetalMasher said:


> Something is jamming it up initially. Once it starts moving it has the momentum to push through the resistance.


That's what I'm thinking, but I don't see any reason it should be jamming. It almost seems like it's doing it because of the nut that locks the assembly in place. If I loosen it until it doesn't seem safe to run it starts up better. Of course as it runs it tightens that nut and turning it off and back on without loosening it results in stalling again. 

I'll have to find my receipt and make sure it's not too late to exchange it.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,
Ridgid (as most machines) are *not* great across the line. Or you got a clunker.
Either way...*exchange it, if you still can!*
That being said, if you still have some misgivings about the 2nd machine, repair it or sell it while it still functions well enough to be marketable! 
Many other brands from higher quality brands (Craftsman, Grizzly, Jet). You didn't menttion the model #, so we're all guessing here.
Does the table tilt? We don't own much Ridgid here (some), but own three spindle sanders from a cheepie Grizzly non tilt, to their top of the line spindle sander (like and love, in that order, and own a magnificent State model from the 1980's (check OWWM.com), so we are familiar with these machines.
Perhaps better sanding sleeves can be had from Grizzly, or Klingspor?
Best of luck, but job #1 is to exchange/repair (under guarentee) it before you make your next move. Exchange is best option...then think about your needs, $, and it's quality!
Like to know how you make out!
Marena


----------



## gideond (Feb 23, 2012)

As far as I know Ridgid only had one Spindle/Belt Sander.
http://www.ridgid.com/tools/oscillating-edge-belt--spindle-sander/en/index.htm

I was seriously looking at a Grizzly before but after hearing how good the Ridgid was for the price and how versatile I decided that would be the way to go. Probably a mistake. I never thought much of Ridgid before and I still don't.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi,
> Ridgid (as most machines) are *not* great across the line. Or you got a clunker.
> Either way...*exchange it, if you still can!*
> That being said, if you still have some misgivings about the 2nd machine, repair it or sell it while it still functions well enough to be marketable!
> ...


Every manufacturer has products that fail. It's actually accounted into. The Ridgid OSS is a *very* highly recommended and lauded product, especially at it's affordable price. I would hate for someone to get a bad impression of the product as a whole, or company as a whole, on the few duds that make it out the door.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Agreed ....
I've been using my Rigid for 3-4 years without issue.
Your startup sounds much different than what I experience.
Never had the sleeves wander either.
Take it back.
This is a good machine for the money.


----------



## gideond (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, I've seen too many good reviews to discount it entirely. I'm sure I just got a lemon. I understand it happens. If I get 2 in a row, that's when it's time to look elsewhere. I like the machine a lot. So long as I can get one that functions correctly it'll serve my purpose fine. I'm taking it back tomorrow for exchange. I'm a little over two month in from the initial purchase.

At least the speaker cabinet is turning out well!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Lovely speaker!


Wasn't going to respond to this thread....but then you put up that cool pic,haha.Sanding equip is sort of in a special category.Could go off on an engineering tangent,but will spare ya'll.Suffice it to say that you kinda get what you pay for.And this isn't about..."my label is better than yours",BS.Its almost soley predicated on,.......bearings.Its their size,and their quality.With a "minor" in motor size/quality.Motors are easily swapped out.Increasing bearing size.....ain't.



So,you'll pretty much figure out,in some instances....pretty durn quick,whether this size sanding equip is up to task.Good luck,check out some medium sized "edge sanders".Grizzly is a decent brand.....6x80.BW


----------



## gideond (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input. That's the first speaker cab I've ever built. It turned out better than expected.

I wish I would have gone with Grizzly but I would have to buy two separate units to get both the belt and spindle. It's nice having one that does both. I'll exchange it this afternoon and see how the new one goes. If it's still problematic I'll try and just return it and look elsewhere. I'm spending too much on tools lately. I'll have to figure out how to make some money with them before too long.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful job on the speaker cabinet. Very professional looking.
If you use the correctly sized washer on top and screw it down tight, the sleeve shouldn't work up. 
My belt sander doesn't "clunk" unless the belt isn't tracking correctly. Then it does.
Mine's 5 years old...I think. Never gives me an ounce of trouble. The only gripe I had was that the 4" drums were not long enough to sand some of the wider stuff I need to sand. Remedied that by having an extension machined and buying longer (6") sanding tubes.


----------



## gideond (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments on the cab.

I took the Ridgid back and exchanged it yesterday. I setup and adjusted the new one and it fires right up smooth as butter. The spindle do not seem to walk on this one either. Hopefully this one will remain trouble free. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FITKEVIN (Aug 2, 2017)

Gene Howe said:


> Beautiful job on the speaker cabinet. Very professional looking.
> If you use the correctly sized washer on top and screw it down tight, the sleeve shouldn't work up.
> My belt sander doesn't "clunk" unless the belt isn't tracking correctly. Then it does.
> Mine's 5 years old...I think. Never gives me an ounce of trouble. The only gripe I had was that the 4" drums were not long enough to sand some of the wider stuff I need to sand. Remedied that by having an extension machined and buying longer (6") sanding tubes.


Hi your post is very old but I'm interested in converting to use 6" tube also. Could you send me a pic of how you did it? Thanks! FITZ


----------

